# Can Xanax as needed cause any problems



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I've just got prescribed 0.5 mg Xanax to take as needed can this cause any problems like addiction or anything else


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

If you space out the doses adequately then addiction should not be a problem. There could be some side effects though, like feeling tired, uncoordinated or a bit low, but these can fade.


----------



## seasunsmile (Mar 17, 2012)

I take 1/2 of a .05mg and I am stoned! lol Then I can't control my hunger, eat everything in site! But they work....and are very addicting, so I only take as needed eg. flying, boats, trains, any closed in place. Be careful!


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Big T said:


> I've just got prescribed 0.5 mg Xanax to take as needed can this cause any problems like addiction or anything else


For what reason did you get them??


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Big T said:


> I've just got prescribed 0.5 mg Xanax to take as needed can this cause any problems like addiction or anything else


Yes, if you have an addictive personality and take them all the time!


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't take them all the time, I take them for panic attacks or situations that cause anxiety


----------



## titanium (Mar 18, 2012)

Be extreeemly careful with these drugs; u don't know ur an addict until u become an addict!! U start by taking 1 pill once a week, then 1 every 2 or 3 days then everyday...and then ur an addict!!! It is the most addictive drug. Google the withdrawal symptoms of xanax and get terrified. Personally I got ringing in the ears after stopping xanax, and it is very annoying...hope it will go....plz be very careful with these drugs, they are more powerful than u think. U will easly become an addict specially if u enjoy the feelings u get from it.


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I think everybody has different experiences with benzos


----------



## coffeeaddict (Mar 19, 2012)

If you use those like once a week only 0,5-1mg per day, I think you will not have much problems. It's just so tiny amount if you have really bad anxiety you will need lot of more.. The most dangerous drug I have used. It makes things worse if you use too long.


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I think if I take it prn I'll be ok, it seems like alot of people have horror story's about benzos, but I hear alot of good also


----------



## titanium (Mar 18, 2012)

Big T. Did u try the xanax or not yet?


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea I tried it , it was similar to klonopin atleast for me, the olny difference was the onset of action,worked good though


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I think when people start abusing them Thats when they end up in Fu*k up situations, I think if you stick to what your doc says you'll be cool, and the way I look at it is if the bottle says take twice a day and if your cool for that day meaning no panic attacks or anxiety than don't take it, all because it says twice a day Doesn't mean you have to, alls I'm saying is have some self control don't take it just because


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

In the last six months I've switch from Ativan to klonopin and now I'm on Xanax and I'm cool I just took "AS NEEDED"


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

Scratch that 6 I meant about 8 1/2 months


----------



## titanium (Mar 18, 2012)

Big T said:


> I think when people start abusing them Thats when they end up in Fu*k up situations, I think if you stick to what your doc says you'll be cool, and the way I look at it is if the bottle says take twice a day and if your cool for that day meaning no panic attacks or anxiety than don't take it, all because it says twice a day Doesn't mean you have to, alls I'm saying is have some self control don't take it just because


 Big T. i just want to give you my experience with xanax; i used for 6 years as my Doc prescribe it: not more not less. 0.5 mg in the morning a.05 mg in the afternoon and 0.5 mg in the evening. beleive me after my experience even if u follow the prescription word by word as ur doc says it is very addictive....it is not usually prescribed more than 2 weeks. this is a very potent drug....after 6 years i did taper it down and i am off it now. but i did develop ringing in the ears as a withdrawal side effect from xanax...see how powerful this drug is, even if u stop it completely u will have nasty side effects...as i read in some posts that the ringing will go after 2 or 3 month....beleive me if i knew what it do to you i wouldnt have take it the way i took it, i wouldn't follow my doc prescription: after all it is your body, ur brains that is getting messed up not his. i would have taken it only in severe panic cases, and i would try to take it the least i could. some days ur feeling fine so why u need xanax if ur doc says u should. with time it become habit forming and u won't even recognize what ur doing....thats when addiction forms....try to take it only when u really need it, put some pills always with u in ur pocket. this has psychological benefit coz u know they are always there in case u need it


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't take them on a daily bases just as needed


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

It always starts out as needed then ends up with a chemical dependence 
But if you know better then....

You're better off taking a drug like Xanax and throwing them in the trash. 
But if you know better then....


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes! you can become addicted and ruin your life if your not careful. If that isnt enough??? Dont do it. I took it as prescribed and you can see what it did to me on xanax-addictions.com (not sure if i can do that but it is quicker than telling everything here again)


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I got my script on the 14th and I've used one .5 mg pill since then, don't all benzos run a risk of dependency or does Xanax stand in a class of it's own, I've read there all class 4 drugs benzos that is....( maybe I'm wrong)


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

Is klonopin more safe, and if so why?


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys are kind of freaking me out


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I've read alot of good things about the help that people got from Xanax (and bad also) but that's with all benzos


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

Getting on this poison is one thing getting off is a nightmare. 
You think you have anxiety now lol


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

I think everyone has different experiences with it


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

That might be true but not worth the risk

So you are already planning on making benzos a lifestyle ?

They feel good in the beginning but it don't last 
The withdrawals can be horrendous. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Big T (Feb 1, 2012)

If taking benzos once or twice a week is considered a lifestyle then yes


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

That's the way it starts

Then when you feel the withdrawal you will take another pill. 

I started off the same way and ended up dependent then tapered off. 

But you know better so you should be ok.


----------

